# Translucent glass and urethane grout



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok guys, just got a where weird one. My client is ordering glass for a shower build and the manufacturer specifically recommends not using urethane grout in conjunction with translucent glass in a wet area. Opaque glass is fine.

Someone wanna splain it to me Lucy cause that maka no sense to me.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

What setting material + thinset do they recommend?

There was a manufacturer that wanted epoxy thinset +grout years ago. 

Maybe the manufacturer hasn't kept up with the times?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oceanside doesn't recommend it because water getting trapped behind the tile and not able to escape due to the waterproof nature of urethane, will alter the look of the transparent/translucent tiles.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Oceanside doesn't recommend it because water getting trapped behind the tile and not able to escape due to the waterproof nature of urethane, will alter the look of the transparent/translucent tiles.


So in order to use translucent glass I'm forced into cement grout (that they want you to use their $60 sealer). Interesting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> So in order to use translucent glass I'm forced into cement grout (that they want you to use their $60 sealer). Interesting.


According to them, yes.

http://www.glasstile.com/pdf/installation-guide/GroutSelection2012.pdf


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm familiar with their recommendations....

I'm trying to make sense of it. If the grout is water proof and glass doesn't absorb water - how's the water going to get behind it in the first place? I mean we're talking about 1x1 glass here.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fm?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

So your opinion?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> So your opinion?


I dunno jack sh!t about tiling, let's just wait for angus. :laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Translucent tiles can "ghost" if water gets under them. Ghosting is when the thinset gets wet and shows a cloudy or wet spot which can be seen through/behind the tile.

If the water can't drain or evaporate, it will always show.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Oceanside has probably seen enough failed jobs due to sloppy grouting that it won't recommend the newer grouts. But if you carefully pack the joints, I see no reason urethane can't be used.

I use Fusion Pro for grouting. It can be used over mudbed without a sealer according to Customs spec sheet. But, I usually use a some type of membrane anyway.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

The only reason I can think of to not use urethane might be stickiness.Glass thinsets are highly modified. With Laticrete grout, you add the latex. You can adjust the stickiness by adding +/-.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't imagine why they specify not using urethane. It has the same porosity as epoxy. So if olzo's theory (which sounds good to me) is correct, they should also not recommend epoxy too.

I think it's simply grout racism. Call Sharpton.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats grout profiling and profiling is wrong.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I can't imagine why they specify not using urethane. It has the same porosity as epoxy. So if olzo's theory (which sounds good to me) is correct, they should also not recommend epoxy too.
> 
> I think it's simply grout racism. Call Sharpton.


They don't even have epoxy listed as an option.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

So they don't want any illegal grouts?

I think a call to tech support is inorder.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

olzo55 said:


> So they don't want any illegal grouts?
> 
> I think a call to tech support is inorder.


Yep. The only approved grouts for translucent glass in a wet area are cement based. Ludicrous.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tech support can't give you a reason? That sucks.


The worst tech support I've encountered was Mapei. Got 3 different answers from the same guy about how long to wait before turning on floor warming. Grrr.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I call Mapei tech support and get great service.
I speak to Audrey, Brian,Carlos,Charlie, and maybe Lenny? Can't remember his name.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I call Mapei tech support and get great service.
> I speak to Audrey, Brian,Carlos,Charlie, and maybe Lenny? Can't remember his name.


My sales rep gave me better advice than the guy I talked with. Glad you are happy with them.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> Tech support can't give you a reason? That sucks. The worst tech support I've encountered was Mapei. Got 3 different answers from the same guy about how long to wait before turning on floor warming. Grrr.


 So what was the final answer? For tile with urethane grout? I've never dealt with floor warming .
Would you have to wait for moisture to dissipate from thinset, mud bed prior to grouting because urethane restricts vapor transmission?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> So what was the final answer? For tile with urethane grout? I've never dealt with floor warming .
> Would you have to wait for moisture to dissipate from thinset, mud bed prior to grouting because urethane restricts vapor transmission?


Take your pick 1 day, 2-3 days or 7 days. It was regular latex /cement grout. I told contractor 7 days but I'm sure he didn't wait that long.


----------

